# IRI report



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

woke up at 4am and got there by 8am. caught 18 inch trigger fish and few small black sea bass and a tog. not a bad day but i really wanted to catch some sheepshead to bring home. o well next time


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Bait?


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

sand fleas from old inlet


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

nice! good work domino. do you have to go out on the jetty for those triggers or can you catch them all along the rocks closer to underneath the bridge?


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

i've caught it right under the rock and it caught me off guard. i was going for some keeper togs.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

dominopizza said:


> i've caught it right under the rock and it caught me off guard. i was going for some keeper togs.


 nice, thanks for the info. trying to learn all I can before my trip in September. I've heard triggers are good eating


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

yeah it was really good and there's no size limit to keep either!!! but skin is really tough to cut through. I had to take out my sushi knife in a very long time.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

dominopizza said:


> sand fleas from old inlet


Thanks for replying! looking to take a trip with my brother soon. Guessing the water is pretty fast through an inlet? What kind of rig for the sand fleas? How many on a hook? Also hows the surf fishing near the jetties before the beachgoers arrive?


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

water is really fast through inlet during outgoing and incoming tides. I've used high low rig with 2 hooks. and I didn't go near jetties cause i wasn't wearing shoes with cleats.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

from researching i can say that jetty is nothing to mess around with. wear your cleats. people die out there


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

yeah its super slippery. I fell last time Iwent there and i'll never try to get on the rocks agian. no sir. I'm going to try out IRI one more time this week if the weather permits.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

dominopizza said:


> water is really fast through inlet during outgoing and incoming tides. I've used high low rig with 2 hooks. and I didn't go near jetties cause i wasn't wearing shoes with cleats.


Next time try a dropper loop with a single hook. Good call on not going out there, I've watched people get real jacked up trying to come out because they see others out there. You can still take a spill with korkers on it and it hurts like hell.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

good luck this week domino. let us know how you do. 
some friends and I will be there sept 20th all night into Friday. if any of you iri regulars are around and want to give us a few pointers feel free. will trade bait (and beverages) for tips to get us on fish


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

One question , i didn't have a chance to fish at night time there. I know i can fish all night from across the bridge(southside) closer to ocean city but can i fish all night from the north side? because i only saw a sign saying 8am to sunset when i was going in.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

dominopizza said:


> One question , i didn't have a chance to fish at night time there. I know i can fish all night from across the bridge(southside) closer to ocean city but can i fish all night from the north side? because i only saw a sign saying 8am to sunset when i was going in.


Those are the hours the shack is staffed at the entrance. Fish 24/7/365 anywhere.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

so I guess the big question is, north side or south side? which do you guys prefer?


----------

